# Grease Shields



## gregorio_ho

Hola:
Estoy traduciendo un manual de un motor, se me presenta un problema coneste término ya que no aparece en ningún diccionario de los que tengo de Técnica. 
Ésta es la oración : _Note particularly, that the *grease shields* on the ball bearings point towards each other_. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## lpfr

Mirando especificaciones de rodamientos creo que se trata de "tapas de protección" o "discos obturadores".


----------



## jalibusa

Oui, "tapas de protección de los rodamientos están enfrentadas".


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Sólo por curiosidad, ¿eso no es un retén? Vale que los retenes son de goma y en este caso metálicos -intuyo.


----------



## lpfr

Podría ser. Y tal vez el término sería más apropiado. "Retén de grasa" se utiliza, pero no en las descripciones de rodamientos.


----------



## RIU

lpfr said:


> pero no en las descripciones de rodamientos.


 
Ahí iba yo. Gracias Louis.


----------



## jalibusa

Un retén en buen funcionamiento es hermético, un "shield" no lo es; los retenes pueden ser de goma, fieltro o cuero, los shields son metálicos. Si es de goma se obtiene un ruleman "blindado", si es de metal se obtiene un ruleman "protegido".


----------



## RIU

jalibusa said:


> Un retén en buen funcionamiento es hermético, un "shield" no lo es; los retenes pueden ser de goma, fieltro o cuero, los shields son metálicos. Si es de goma se obtiene un ruleman "blindado", si es de metal se obtiene un ruleman "protegido".


 
Pero estos están en el propio cuerpo del cojinete, y creo que estamos hablando de protectores ajenos al cuerpo del cojinete, ¿o estoy confundido?


----------



## jalibusa

gregorio_ho said:


> Hola:
> Estoy traduciendo un manual de un motor, se me presenta un problema coneste término ya que no aparece en ningún diccionario de los que tengo de Técnica.
> Ésta es la oración : _Note particularly, that the *grease shields* on the ball bearings point towards each other_.
> Muchas gracias.


 
Todo parece indicar que los "grease shields" son aquí parte integrante de los cojinetes. Los retenes son piezas separadas que pueden aplicarse haya o no cojinetes.


----------



## RIU

jalibusa said:


> Todo parece indicar que los "grease shields" son aquí parte integrante de los cojinetes.


 
Si es así, de acuerdo.


----------

